# Momentan läuft bei mir... nichts :(



## Carsten_ (22. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich, Neuling, 12 Monate Angler, bis zu 4x pro Monat fange momentan nichts mehr. |wavey:
Zu meiner Vorgeschichte...
Angefangen in Dänemark im Urlaub sehr laienhaft (Heringe und 3 Plötzen gefangen), über Niederlande 6 Monate Flüsse und paar mal Vereinsteich bis hin zum Urlaub in Italien, Meer=0, kleiner See=Plötzenalarm |bigeyes

Momentan geht bei mir aber fast gar nichts, die letzten Monate war ich an 7 verschiedenen Stellen der Sechs Seen Platte häufig und lange (5-8h) angeln und 2x in Holland, meine Fangerfolge gehen aber immer weiter zurück so dass ich doch gestern tatsächlich zum 4. oder 5. mal hintereinander Schneider blieb. 
Im November und Dezember fing ich noch massig Plötzen, Januar und Februar wenigstens obligatorische 3-5 Stück pro Tag. 

Dass ich nicht immer mit 20 Fische am Tag rechnen kann ist mir klar, dass ich prinzipiell auch weiß wie ich Fische fangen kann denke ich auch, aber die gleichen Stellen und Methoden wie sonst laufen im Moment gar nicht. Egal was ich momentan auch neues teste, von den Angelnstellen rechts, links oder geradeaus, Pose ausgelotet auf Grund liegend oder treibend, tief oder flach, Futterkorb auf 7m oder auf 70m Weite, kurzes Vorfach oder langes Vorfach, verschiedenes Futter oder nur Maden eingestreut...
...ich bekomme momentan nicht mal Bisse :c

Wenn ich andere Angler vor Ort sehe oder spreche schaut es oft gleich aus auch wenn es hier im Board Angler oder Regionen gibt wo es schon richtig läuft. |bigeyes

*zu meinen Fragen:*
Was läuft da im Moment?
-Wanderung so dass ich an den falschen Stellen sitze? (habe aber doch erschiedene probiert)
-Laichgeschäft und die Fische sind zu beschäftigt?
-ich schaffe es oft nicht bis in die Dämmerung zu angeln, das war oft der Schlüssel im Winter, liegt´s daran? #c

Ich weiß dass mir keiner sagen kann wie ich nächste mal nicht abschneider, mir geht es darum mehr über´s Angeln zu erfahren, was ich machen kann um zu lernen auch in schwierigen Zeiten zu fangen bzw zu erkennen ob ich doch was falsch mache.

 Spiele schon mit dem Gedanken mir ein Ufer-Echolot zum auswerfen zu kaufen :q

Bitte teilt mit mir eure Erfahrungen und werdet los was ihr dazu loswerden könnt :b 


Petri
Carsten


----------



## mittellandchannel (22. April 2016)

*AW: Momentan läuft bei mir... nichts *

Barsche sind im Laichgeschäft. Denke das zählt fü Hecht und Zander genauso, da Schonzeit ist.

Wassertemperaturen steigen ja auch erst an...


----------



## Stulle (22. April 2016)

*AW: Momentan läuft bei mir... nichts *

Ich bin jetzt nicht der begeisterte weißfisch Angler aber mein Vater. Da giebt es einiges zu beachten zum einen ist es kalt im wasser da angelst du evtl am falschen platz, vielleicht machst du das falsche Futter( zu hell/dunkel) zu viel oder wenig. Außerdem wird im Frühjahr ehr mit Maden/wurm geangelt als mit Mais. Manchmal lockt regelmäßig füttern auch Hechte auf den platz dann schneidert man natürlich auch ab. Schau lieber mal auf YouTube nach Tips als dir ein echolot zu kaufen.


----------



## Revilo62 (22. April 2016)

*AW: Momentan läuft bei mir... nichts *

Nun schmeiß mal nicht so schnell die Flinte ins Korn, Du hast im letzten Quartal was erlebt, was fast typisch ist, bei niedrigen Wassertemperaturen wird es ziemlich ruhig, kurze Beißzeiten sind an der Tagesordnung, tiefe Gewässerbereiche sind von Vorteil oder auch Häfen, wo die Fische sich zurückziehen.
Da bedarf es schon an Erfahrung, nicht nur wo sondern auch womit.
Und jetzt denken die meisten Fische an Fortpflanzung und das machen die auch nicht unbedingt überall, der Rest des Gewässers ist quasi fischfrei.
Eine bittere Zeit, aber ein Ende ist in Sicht, wird schon

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## AllroundAlex (22. April 2016)

*AW: Momentan läuft bei mir... nichts *

Geduld, Aufmerksamkeit und Timing sind jetzt wichtig.

Ich saß gestern auch wieder nach Feierabend noch ein paar Stunden an meinem Teich. Ich bin schon mit der Einstellung los gezogen, dass ich einfach noch ne Stunde Sonne genießen kann...

Vor Ort;
Erstmal die Wasseroberfläche beobachtet ob ich Aktivitäten sehe. Bis auf ein kleinen schwarm Weißfische (Finger bis Handlang) nix.

Dann die Platzwahl. Strukturlos? Neben einen eingefallenen Baum? vor ein entstehendes Seerosenfeld?

Eigentlich wollte ich an das Seerosenfeld, musste dafür aber an dem Baum vorbei und konnte feine Luftblasen an der Oberfläche sehen; Fisch.

Also dort aufgebaut und zwei Maiskörner an der Posenmontage in die nähe der verdächtigen Stelle. Ufernah und nur 70cm flach. Zweite Rute kam mit Grundmontage auf eine Sandfläche in der Seemitte bei ca 3m Tiefe.

Effektiv dauerte mein Ansitz nur 3,5 Std und ich habe einen Spiegelkarpfen mit 55cm gefangen und einen zweiten Fisch im Drill verloren. Könnte ne Schleie gewesen sein, aber das ist nur ne Vermutung...



Was ich eigentlich damit sagen will ist, dass du dir dein Gewässer aufmerksam betrachten sollst und umso mehr Details du unter Wasser kennst, desto höher ist die Chance dass du was fängst. 
Geh mal an deinem See spazieren und stelle dir folgende Fragen:
-Wo sehe ich was wachsen (Seerosen/Schilf/ etc)
-Sehe ich Fischaktivitäten (Weißfisch an der Oberfläche, gründelnde Fische, raubende Hechte,...)
-Kennst du das Gewässerprofil? (Kanten, Plateaus, Sandbänke, usw)

Und noch ein kleiner Tipp. Nimm zum Anlocken bzw für deinen Feederkorb ein helles Futter was schön süß ist und nicht sättigt. Diese Kombi ist bei mir am See sehr erfolgreich.

Viel Erfolg bei deinem nächsten Angeltrip!


----------



## cafechaos0 (22. April 2016)

*AW: Momentan läuft bei mir... nichts *

Moin, bei mir war gestern auch nichts los.
Geringe Aktivitäten, aber kein verwertbarer Biss.
Dafür das gute Wetter genossen.
Hat ja auch was.


----------



## anglermeister17 (22. April 2016)

*AW: Momentan läuft bei mir... nichts *

Morgen Carsten. Erstmal solltest du deine Zielfische genauer beschreiben, und vor Allem auch dein(e) Gewässer. 

Dein Geschriebenes klingt erstmal sehr pauschal ehrlich gesagt, um wirklich hilfreiche Tipps geben zu können.


----------



## mittellandchannel (22. April 2016)

*AW: Momentan läuft bei mir... nichts *

ich habe gestern mein erstes rotauge gefangen. In der Seemitte nichts, aber am Rand unterm Baum schwammen sie.-

Die anderen Rotaugen habe ständig mein Weißbrotteig abgefressen. Habe also mehr Fisch gefüttert als gefangen^^


----------



## Revilo62 (22. April 2016)

*AW: Momentan läuft bei mir... nichts *

Natürlich suchen die Fische jetzt die wärmeren Gewässerabschnitte und es ist auch bekannt, dass die meisten Fische im Bereich der Ufer und vorgelagerten Kanten zu finden sind.
Jetzt nachdem Winter nehmen sie sehr gern proteinreiche Nahrung ab, insbesondere tierisches Proein, das ist in deinem Weißbrotteich nicht drin, probier es mal mit Maden oder einem kleinen Wurm, dakannstDu auch sehr gewichtige Überraschungen erleben.
Undmit dem Futter würdeich mich auch zurückhalten, es darf aber immer noch ein wenig salziger sein, grad auf Rotaugen.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Darket (22. April 2016)

*AW: Momentan läuft bei mir... nichts *

Hier ging die letzten Monate auch sehr wenig, die wirklich tieferen und im Winter erfolgversprechendsten Bereiche waren vom Ufer aus deutlich außerhalb meiner Wurfweite und näher dran ging nix. Einzig an einem Kanal habe ich unter einer Brücke mal die Barsche gefunden. Gestern beim Spaziergang an meinem Hausgewässer (großer Flussee) habe ich ein paar Stipper getroffen, die fingen, also stehen die Fische hier wieder in Ufernähe und ich werde am Sonntag mal wieder gehen. Generell ist es in der kalten Jahreszeit schwieriger und in bestimmten Gewässern fast aussichtslos, weil die Fische außer Reichweite stehen.


----------



## Andal (22. April 2016)

*AW: Momentan läuft bei mir... nichts *

Einen wirklichen Zielfisch kann ich bei dir schon mal nicht erkennen. Das macht die Sache schon etwas leichter. Zwei Aspekte solltest du jetzt unbedingt beachten. Erstens die Temperatur und zweitens die Präsentation.

Such dir Plätze, wo es flach ist, relativ viel Licht ins Wasser kommt und wo der Wind draufsteht. Dort ist es nicht nur am wärmsten, dort regt sich auch am schnellsten wieder pflanzliches und tierisches Leben. Die Köder dementsprechend. Kleine und kleinste Würmer, einzelne Maden, Pinkies, oder ganz helle Caster; bloß nix in der Art von mehreren Maiskörnern, oder dicken Teigkugeln. Noch sehr sparsam mit feinem Futter arbeiten. Grobe Partikel haben jetzt noch keine Zeit.

Sieh zu, dass dein Köder schön stationär liegt. Wild über den See treibende Posen sind Gift! Noch besser halte ich sehr feine Grundmontagen für geeignet -nimm eine Schwingspitze, so du hast, oder die allerfeinsten Zitterspitzen. Relativ kleine Haken und nicht zu kurze Vorfächer. Der Köder soll mit dem Haken zusammen möglichst frei auf dem Grund aufliegen.

Alles in möglichster Ruhe machen, nicht pausenlos neu auswerfen und herumbasteln... einfach nur auf die eine Rute konzentrieren... dazu ein klein wenig Fortune und dann sollte das schon recht bald klappen! #h


----------



## Carsten_ (22. April 2016)

*AW: Momentan läuft bei mir... nichts *

Hallo zusammen,
schon mal vielen Dank für die rege Teilnahme. #6

Einen Zielfisch habe ich nicht, ich freue mich tatsächlich von Gründling, üder die Grundel, die Plötzen, Brassen, Kaprfen bis hin zum Barsch, Hecht und Aal. |pfisch:
Hier rede ich aber vom Ansitzangeln auf Friedfische |rolleyes

Die Tipps die ihr parat habt sind schon ganz gut, viele kenne und berücksichtige ich auch schon. Das einzige was mir wirklich schwer fällt: Gewässer erkunden, egal ob ich mit Bodenblei taste oder mit der Pose lote... für mich geht es einfach "irgendwo da vorne ins Tiefe". #c

Die rund 7 verschiedenen Angelstellen waren bis zu 2/3 um den See herum verteilt. Bei den super tollen Tagen im Frühling konnte ich sogar auch oft raus, da lag der Focus tatsächlich auch auf Sonne tanken. Habe dann mit Feeder und Grundrute geangelt. Aber seit fast 2 Monaten etwa bleiben alle Köder _unangetastet_. Vor allem den Maden sieht man ja an falls wer daran geknabbert hat. Zum Einsatz kommen Pinkis, Maden, Mais und Würmer, Haken von 10-16 mit Vorfächern von 50-80cm... alles probiert. Hier und da kam dann pro 5h angeln mal ein sanfter Zupfer an der Spitze zu stande. Ich gehe meist mit einer Rute in "Ufernähe" auch bei überhängender Vegetation und mit einer Rute auf mittlere bis sehr weite Distanz. Grundruten lasse ich oft 30-45min unangetastet liegen, 1oz Spitze für die Bissanzeige, wenn nichts geht schmeiße ich aber auch mal im 15 Minutentakt.

Die Oberfläche des Sees bis 30cm hat gestern im schönen warmen Sonnenschein beachtliche 15 Grad erreicht. Weiter draußen habe ich nicht gemessen weil ich dass Thermometer liegen ließ als ich wegen einer Gruppe Jugendlicher die Stelle wechselte und erst auf dem Rückweg einsammelte.

Eure Reaktionen interpretiere ich dann eher so dass das so krass nicht normal ist und wohl doch an mir bzw. Platz und technikwahl liegt oder? Ich meine bis Mitte Dezember habe ich noch sehr gut und bis Ende Januar immerhin ne handvoll Fische gefangen. Und jetzt seit über 25h am Wasser keinen Fisch mehr zu kriegen find ich so aufreibend |bigeyes
Wobei letztens, vor 4 Ansitzen hatte ich, kurz vor Schluss glaube ich, ein handlanges Rotauge |stolz:

Nein mal im Ernst: Ans aufhören denke ich noch lange nicht, habe mir anfang der Woche erst ein tolle Matchrute zugelegt mit der das Posenangeln richtig Spaß macht. Eine ordentliche Feeder/Grundrute habe ich jetzt auch, die Ausrüstung wird immer besser #:
Aber Ausrüstung fängt quasi keine Fische und ich bin erlich: Ich mag Schneidertage überhaupt nicht.


Achso, mein momentanes Hauptgewässer:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sechs-Seen-Platte

alter Baggersee, Naherholung, teilweise sehr tief, Schilf und Seerosen habe ich bisher keine gefunden.


Ich freue mich über weiteren Austausch.

 Petri
 Carsten


----------



## Carsten_ (22. April 2016)

*AW: Momentan läuft bei mir... nichts *



Andal schrieb:


> Sieh zu, dass dein Köder schön stationär liegt. Wild über den See treibende Posen sind Gift!



Habe bisher hauptsächlich am kleinen Fluss geangelt, da lief die treibende ganz gut, vor allem auf ziemlich kleine Plötze. 
Am See ist es also nicht mittel der Wahl?

Kann ich den Köder überall auf Grund legen? Oder gibt es Beschaffenheit (Kraut, Äste) wo das nicht sinnvoll ist? Weil hängen bleibt man ja höchstens beim Einholen.


----------



## Andal (22. April 2016)

*AW: Momentan läuft bei mir... nichts *

Über das aktuelle "wo" habe ich ja schon geschrieben.

Fische benötigen ein paar Dinge, um leben und sich wohl zu fühlen.
- Sauerstoff
- Nahrung
- Schutz in Form von Deckung

Bringe das zusammen und du hast die Fische gefunden. Dort musst du dann deinen passenden Köder so anbieten, damit er dich zum Erfolg führt.

Das klingt jetzt alles recht geschwollen und höchst theoretisch, aber man kann es einfach nicht wie eine mathematische Formel erklären. Ein Gewässer kann man durchaus lesen, wie ein Buch. Das muss du aber selber lernen. Tut mir leid, aber anders geht es nicht.


----------



## Carsten_ (22. April 2016)

*AW: Momentan läuft bei mir... nichts *

Ich verstehe das schon irgendwie, das "Gewässer lesen" fällt mir noch ziemlich schwer. Genau wie die Tiefe ausloten. Vielleicht erwarte ich nach einem Jahr aber auch einfach zu viel |rolleyes

 Wie lerne ich so etwas am Besten? Oder braucht es einfach lange Zeit?
 Gerade an Baggerseen habe ich immer das Gefühl: 1Mio Kubikliter, die Fische könnten überall sein.
 Im November/Dezember lief es noch so super, die Wassertemperaturen waren da ja nicht unähnlich :/


----------



## Andal (22. April 2016)

*AW: Momentan läuft bei mir... nichts *

Das braucht einfach seine Zeit. Schneller ginge es, wenn es dir jemand vor Ort zeigen würde.

Aber auch wenn jetzt die Temperaturen vergleichbar sind. Du darfst nicht dabei vergessen, dass die Fische jetzt aus einer sehr passiven Phase kommen und erst sehr langsam wieder auf Touren kommen. Ganz anders im Nov./Dez.. Da hatten sie eine enorm aktive Zeit hinter sich und noch mitgenommen, was mitzunehmen war. Darum ist es jetzt auch deutlich schwieriger, als noch vor vier, fünf Monaten!


----------



## fischbär (22. April 2016)

*AW: Momentan läuft bei mir... nichts *

Teilweise lief es bei uns an der Elbe auch immer noch winterlich schlecht. Im Mai wird's besser!


----------



## Stulle (23. April 2016)

*AW: Momentan läuft bei mir... nichts *



Carsten_ schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> schon mal vielen Dank für die rege Teilnahme. #6
> 
> Einen Zielfisch habe ich nicht, ich freue mich tatsächlich von Gründling, üder die Grundel, die Plötzen, Brassen, Kaprfen bis hin zum Barsch, Hecht und Aal. |pfisch:
> ...


Dann nehme ich mal an du kennst die seen auch vom Baden?  Da wo die Badestrände in Natur übergehen und am besten noch eine abbruchkante ist die feeder Rute kurz vor die kante mit etwas feinem Futter und die Pose ca 1 m  hinter die kante ohne Futter in grundnähe. In Frühjahr solltest du ehr flache stellen in der nähe von Sand suchen oder stellen wo warmes Wasser hin strömt zb die wind zugewandte Seite.


----------



## grubenreiner (23. April 2016)

*AW: Momentan läuft bei mir... nichts *



Carsten_ schrieb:


> Und jetzt seit über 25h am Wasser keinen Fisch mehr zu kriegen find ich so aufreibend |bigeyes.....



Meine größte Empfehlung an dich ist deine Erwartungshaltung zu überdenken .
Im Ernst, ich habe auch schon Gewässer befischt wo zu manchen Jahreszeiten ein Verhältniss von 5 Nichtfangtagen zu 1 Fangtag völlig normal waren und das bei langjährigen und erfahrenen Anglern.
Und ich kenne Angelanfänger die trotz dass sie nicht alles grundverkehrt gemacht haben ihr erstes halbes Jahr einfach nichts gefangen haben.
Was ich damit sagen will, es ist durchaus normal auch miese Phasen und Schneidertage zu haben, die größten Profis fangen oft genug nichts (dass erzählen sie nur nie) du darfst dich davon nicht verrückt machen lassen.


----------



## daci7 (23. April 2016)

*AW: Momentan läuft bei mir... nichts *

Mein Bilanz am Hausgewässer dieses Jahr ist bisher auch unterirdisch - 6 mal los gekommen und noch keinen Zielfisch erbeutet. So ist das hier halt im Frühjahr, da machste nichts. Ich weiß aber ganz genau, sobald die Temperaturen noch ein wenig ansteigen gehts rund 
Die Friedfische sehen alle aus wie Streuselkuchen und fühlen sich an wie Schmirgelpapier - wenn die endlich richtig mit der Laich loslegen gehts erfahrungsgemäß auch auf Aal und Karpfen besser!
#h


----------



## Carsten_ (23. April 2016)

*AW: Momentan läuft bei mir... nichts *

Okay, neue Motivation geschöpft [emoji16] 
Ich werde mich mal häufiger zum spazieren gehen dort einfinden. 
Möglicherweise ist meine Platzwahl nicht optimal. 
Meine Erwartungshaltung war ja so weil gerade Plötzen dort bis in den Winter rein super liefen. Dann ging es aber immer weiter zurück bis jetzt viele Tage ohne Fisch  
Jetzt habe ich eh erstmal keine zeit für ordentliche Ansitze, also erkunden. 

Wollte nur mal von euch wissen was ihr dazu sagt, danke für die Teilnahme ;-)


----------



## thanatos (24. April 2016)

*AW: Momentan läuft bei mir... nichts *

Habe gestern an einem See wo die Rotaugen gestapelt stehen einer Fliege beim ertrinken zu gesehen (15 Min):c
 zu guten Beißzeiten hätte sie es nicht mal geschafft richtig 
 naß zu werden.
 Also nicht den Mut verlieren is´eben so und jeder Tümpel 
 anders.|kopfkrat


----------

